# RecipeDB - Heavy Scottish Wedding Ale



## j1gsaw (2/12/09)

Heavy Scottish Wedding Ale  Ale - Scottish Heavy Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes This beer turned out at 9.4% Alc approx, should have been higher. Still loaded full of flavour and to be enjoyed moderately. I aged for 4 months and it was beautiful. I tweaked this recipe slightly.OG was actually 1.096FG 1026Fermented at 18-20deg.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    2.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.5 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.5 kg TF Dark Crystal    0.5 kg Weyermann Caramunich I    0.5 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.5 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      90 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1728 - Scottish Ale       Misc     0.5 tsp Yeast Nutrient         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.121 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.035 (calc)   Bitterness 36.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 11.31%   Colour 48 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 20 days


----------



## rude (2/12/09)

Looks like a classic Scotish beer nothing in the glass

They are bloody tight thos Scottsmen


----------



## dj1984 (2/12/09)

looks good but the smoked malt has no place IMO


----------



## j1gsaw (2/12/09)

It actually combines a really nice flavour throughout, possibly not true to style, but works for me.


----------



## Gar (6/10/11)

Bottled a version of this bugger last weekend, really digging the samples so far!

How I'm going to resist temptation for 4 months I don't know....


----------

